

Show HN: Annulus – Our first mobile game - Hesive
http://annulusgame.com
The idea obviously from 2048 but the &quot;corner strategy&quot; doesn&#x27;t really work in Annulus.
======
bilalmunir
I liked it but would like to see some more features, e.g. three in a
row/column etc.

------
adilhafeez42
Looks pretty interesting.

------
naveed174
annulus .. LOL .. really

Turns out its a valid word
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Annulus_(mathematics)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Annulus_\(mathematics\))

------
mikram
looks nice twist to 2048!

